# Major score for the dogs



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Normally I can only find small horn tips. This morning at tractor supply they had 2 larger ones


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think I'll pass on that.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol... they are huge, like velociraptor claws. The dogs love to chew them, they don't smell and last a long time.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Go out and walk in the woods when the whitetail deer are dropping their antlers.Dogs love to chew on them,they last a long time and they are free if you can find them(or let the dogs sniff 'em out!!!).My feed store sells them for more than $20 a piece.I find them on the trails the deer made on my property.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah the prices for the antlers are insane for a small 4 inches. Once my knee heals and I can go hiking again I'll be on the lookout


----------

